
Microsoft promises to defend–not attack–Linux with its 60,000 patents - extraterra
http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/open-source/~3/K9TcqI3HBQk/
======
itomato
Specifically a "Linux System" as defined by OIN.

